# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Turbo-X λαπτοπ αριστο W253bw

## DJman

Original windows 10
2Gb RAM(θα πρότεινα αναβάθμιση σε 4GB που ειναι και το μεγιστο του)

CPU E2 1800 με  HD 7340GPU

Σε αριστη εξωτερικη και εσωτερικη κατασταση

Η μπαταρια κραταει καμια ωρα. Δισκος Αριστος 320GB Western Digital

HDMI. 3 usb. vga. lan
Αγορα απο πλαισιο 2013 (24/12/2012 για την ακριβεια)
Για ταινιες και internet , παρουσιασεις και διαφορα τετοια ειναι super.

ΤΟ μονο "προβλημα"που εχει ειναι οτι η μπαταρια του bios κουναει στην   υποδοχη της,(καθως εχει σπασει λιγο το πλαστικακι που την κραταει)

Βεβαια ποτε δεν μου πεταξε μήνυμα οτι εχασε ρυθμισεις bios ή την ημερομηνια

Με τον φορτιστη του σε αριστη κατασταση χωρις κοψιματα στο καλωδιο.


Οι φωτο με τις θερμοκρασιες ειναι το πριν και το μετα(ειχα αφησει να παιζει youtube 2 ωρες)







Τιμη 140

----------


## lepouras

νέα τιμή 

*120 ευρώ*

----------


## lepouras



----------

